# Do cycling jerseys shrink in the wash/dryer?



## MissDaisy (Sep 15, 2014)

I tried on both a Medium and Large Pearl Izumi jersey yesterday. The medium was quite form fitting, perhaps a little too tight and short. the large was the right length but quite loose in the chest area. I think the fabric was 90% polyester and 10% elastane. Do you put your jerseys in the dryer and is there any shrinkage?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

You should never put jerseys in the dryer except on the lowest setting, and preferably never. They don't usually shrink, but heat is very hard on the synthetic fabrics and the elastics. They will last a lot longer if you line dry them.


Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

I've had some jerseys shrink in the dryer. One time I was touring, and my touring friend was doing our laundry. I never put my jerseys in the dryer, but she did, and returned with my favorite jersey now doll-sized.

Unfortunately that Pearl Izumi jersey is not going to shrink to fit you. If you did put it in the dryer, and it did shrink, it would probably shrink more in length.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

What Formica said.  I've never had one shrink but I have had them fade/go limp.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Definitely no dryer time for any of my cycling clothing (and actually most of my normal clothing as well!). Wears stuff out, and can shrink stuff!

Like others have said, the jersey won't shrink to the fit you're probably desiring...


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

On that subject, anyone notice any brands of jerseys that happen to run longer for taller riders? I am constantly pulling mine down in the back.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Rae6503 said:


> On that subject, anyone notice any brands of jerseys that happen to run longer for taller riders? I am constantly pulling mine down in the back.


I know have that rubberized backing to the bottom seam helps keep them in place!

Jakroo jerseys are pretty good about being longer in the back...

I finally went to riding in bibs because I was sick of my lower back playing peek a boo, and not to mention it's nice to not have an elastic waistline squeezing me!


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

I've taken to riding in Ibex wool T-shirts, which are good and long. And they don't smell.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Mostly because I am lazy and forgetful, I DO throw my jerseys in the dryer- warm or medium setting- and have never had a problem. Some of those jerseys are pretty old yet still comfy (just like me!).

For the person who needs more length, check out Twin Six and Primal. Primal has more designs and a more flattering slhouette for the taller curvy gals, but Twin Six is a bit longer. Both brands launder well.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

Can't confirm, but from the looks of these in my LBS they seem longer. Maloja bike jersey https://cdn2.coresites.mpora.com/twc/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/maloja-road-back.jpg


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

The new wool Giro jerseys looked long when I held them up against myself.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Rae6503 said:


> On that subject, anyone notice any brands of jerseys that happen to run longer for taller riders? I am constantly pulling mine down in the back.


I'm about 5'11" (at last physical) with a long torso and have yet to find a women's specific road-style (kind with pockets) jersey that fits. Primal makes UNISEX jerseys that are long enough, their women-specific are NOT. Freeride-style jerseys tend to run longer, so I usually buy those, no rear pockets, but since I use a camelbak, its not an issue. Maloja has made some cute jerseys in the past, they are not cheap though, I picked up a few at an end of season clearance sale several years ago and they're holding up well.


----------

